# Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. November 2007)

Moin Leute,
ich wollte nur mal meine Freude mit ein paar Kumpels teilen und euch sagen das ich seit gestern Besitzer eines neuen Bootes bin. Endlich ist es soweit denn ich habe lange drauf gewartet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Ich habe mir ein Aluboot zugelegt von der Firma Marine. Das Boot ist 4,3 Meter lang, 1,55 Metrer breit, hat richtig gutes Freibord und ist CE Kategorie C. Motorisierbar bis 20 PS. Aber ich denke das bei 79 Kilo Gewicht auch meine 8 PS die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin reichen werden.
Hier ein paar Bilder von der Herstellerseite.
Und hier die Bilder von meinem Boot. :vik:


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (11. November 2007)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

geil geil geil, dann weiß ich ja wer mich mal einlädt zum dorsche ärgern 

herzlichen glückwunsch zu deinem neuen wasserfahrzeug 
und bis zum 01.12.07 beim biber cup wa?!!

grüße
mirco


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. November 2007)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*



Boot angler schrieb:


> geil geil geil, dann weiß ich ja wer mich mal einlädt zum dorsche ärgern
> 
> herzlichen glückwunsch zu deinem neuen wasserfahrzeug
> und bis zum 01.12.07 beim biber cup wa?!!
> ...



Zu beidem ein fettes Jo ... 
ich mein Dorsche ärgern und Bibercup. :vik: (ob wohl die Krankenschwestern wieder da sind?)


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (11. November 2007)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Zu beidem ein fettes Jo ...
> ich mein Dorsche ärgern und Bibercup. :vik: (ob wohl die Krankenschwestern wieder da sind?)


 
wenn sie nicht zuuu besoffen waren und sich an uns GEILE TÜÜÜPEN noch errinnern werden die wohl wieder vor ort sein ...

man man man DAS war lustig wa!!!

grüße


----------



## hornhechteutin (11. November 2007)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

Moin Moin ,
super Jörg sieht fein aus das Böötchen |supergri , bin gaaannnnnz neidisch auf Dich |supergri . Schade das Frauchen mir son Teil nicht bewilligt |supergri


Gruß aus Eutin
Micha


----------



## langelandsklaus (11. November 2007)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

Meinen Glückwunsch zum neuen Boot Jörg. #6
Ich wünsche Dir allzeit gute Fahrt und immer ne Hand breit Wasser unterm Kiel.


----------



## Torsk_SH (11. November 2007)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

Auch hier nochmals herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dem klasse Boot und immer ordentlich
Fisch in der Kiste :q


----------



## Hechthunter21 (11. November 2007)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

tja die kleinen Freuden des Lebens,denk ich da nur...
Feine Kiste & viel Erfolg und Spass damit!

Grüsse aus China


----------



## uer (11. November 2007)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

ich würd sagen ein schönes selbst gemachtes geschenk :q #6 (was ich mir auch gerade gegönnt habe |rotwerden)

& dein 8 ps wird schon reichen bei dem (boots)gewicht 

auch von mir 

----allzeit gute fahrt und immer ne hand breit wasser unterm kiel----


----------



## ollidi (11. November 2007)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

Schönes Ding Joerch. #6
Das sieht richtig schick aus. Wann ist denn der Stapellauf?


----------



## Dorsch1 (11. November 2007)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

Meinen Glückwunsch zu diesem feinen Böötchen.


----------



## Ines (11. November 2007)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

Schicker Flitzer, Jörg!#6 Denn man viel Vergnügen damit!

Ines


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. November 2007)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*



ollidi schrieb:


> Schönes Ding Joerch. #6
> Das sieht richtig schick aus. Wann ist denn der Stapellauf?



Danke schon mal euch allen.
Mal sehen, ich hoffe bald. Muß halt nur das Wetter passen. Im Moment habe ich das Boot hier bei nem Kumpel unterm Schleppdach liegen. So bald das Wetter und meine Freizeit mitmacht fahre ich nach Mesche und tausche es gegen die Anka aus. |supergri Natürlich incl. Probefahrt. :vik:


----------



## Laksos (11. November 2007)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Feine Jacht, Jörg,

Glückwunsch zum neuen feuerwehrroten Plattfischrettungskreuzer!!#6

Jo, das wird das richtige Kameraboot sein!:m


----------



## detlefb (11. November 2007)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem neuen Boot.

Allzeit gute Fahrt und immer ne Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel #h


----------



## ralle (11. November 2007)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

feines Boot - Jörg

macht einen guten Eindruck


----------



## lille pojken (11. November 2007)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

Glueckwunsch zum neuen Boot #6
Und immer ne Hand breit Wasser untem Kiel
MvH Lars


----------



## schrauber78 (11. November 2007)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

glückwunsch zur neuen seeschaukel #6 und immer nen hand breit wasser unterm kiel


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (11. November 2007)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

schicke schale #6 ist bestimmt super zum angeln

tust du da echolotgeber ran? wenn ja wie?


und was für einen motor hast du? (marke u. art)


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2007)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

Glückwunsch Langer!!
Aber das mit den 8 PS glaub ich noch nicht....


----------



## belle-hro (11. November 2007)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber das mit den 8 PS glaub ich noch nicht....



Moin Jörg.
Glückwunsch auch von mir aus Rostock zu deinem neuem Wassergefährt. Und lass ja nen Schluck Wasser zwischen dir und dem Grund.
Wie Thomas schon sagte. bei 8 PS wird es nicht bleiben, da wirste doch bald ein größeres Rührgerät achtern ranbasteln, odä?

Gruß
Belle


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. November 2007)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*



belle-hro schrieb:


> Moin Jörg.
> Glückwunsch auch von mir aus Rostock zu deinem neuem Wassergefährt. Und lass ja nen Schluck Wasser zwischen dir und dem Grund.
> Wie Thomas schon sagte. bei 8 PS wird es nicht bleiben, da wirste doch bald ein größeres Rührgerät achtern ranbasteln, odä?
> 
> ...



Nä, die 8 PS müssen ne weile reichen denn meine Geldbörse ist nun so alle wie wie sie aller nicht mehr sein kann. :c Aber ich hab da keine Sorge, 8 PS reichen bestimmt denn ich will damit ja angeln fahren und keine Rennen. 



> schicke schale  ist bestimmt super zum angeln
> tust du da echolotgeber ran? wenn ja wie?
> und was für einen motor hast du? (marke u. art)



Der Echolotgeber kommt ganz simpel mit ner Schraubzwinge am Heck angebaut und der Motor ist ein 8PS Yamaha Zweitakt.


----------



## de Mischi (11. November 2007)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

Sauber Jörg! #6
Freue mich für dich! 
Ich hoffe, dass ich im kommenden Jahr ebenfalls Bootseigner bin


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (11. November 2007)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

Hi hi, ich hab auch schon einen Namen für mein Boot. :vik:


----------



## Dxlfxn (11. November 2007)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

Hallo Jörg,
dann immer ne handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel und viel Freude mit der neuen Schüssel!


----------



## HD4ever (11. November 2007)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

Glückwwunsch zu deinem neuen Boot und immer ne handbeit Wasser unterm Kiel #6


----------



## Knurrhahn (11. November 2007)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

feines Boot Vatter!
Wünsche dir viel Spass damit.
Nun fährt der Knurri auch mal mit dir mit.
Mit dem Anka hatte ich immer etwas Angst.
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## ollidi (11. November 2007)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*



> Mit dem Anka hatte ich immer etwas Angst.
> Gruss Knurri!


Wieso? |kopfkrat Gab das immer Schlagseite, wenn Du drin gesessen hast? |supergri


----------



## Nordlicht (11. November 2007)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

Keine Trabbis mehr auffe Strasse und nuh auch bald keine Ankas mehr aufm Wasser #d

Egal...GLÜCKWUNSCH :m


----------



## Jan77 (11. November 2007)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

Mönsch Jörg,

Aluladde is ja man nen schigges Teil. Ich wünsch auf jeden immer ne Hand breit Wasser unterm Kiel, und natürlich ne menge Spass.


----------



## meeresprofi (12. November 2007)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

Moin Jörg,

feines Teil; und keine Angst, die 8 ps werden reichen. Damit kriegst du die Schale alle mal ans gleiten, wenn Du nicht all zu viel rein packst. Ich hab an meiner Crescent 434 mit 275 kg eine 15 ps Yamaha Zweitakter, der mir das Schiffschen auch mit drei Erwachsenen noch ans gleiten bringt. Die 15 bis 20 knoten reichen alle mal, um zum Fisch zu kommen.

Also viel Spass und immer eine Handbreit ....


----------



## Pilkman (12. November 2007)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

Hallo Jörg,

Gratulation - schönes Böötchen!!! #6

Hast Du nähere Infos zu einer möglichen Bezugsquelle in Deutschland (möglichst bei uns in der Nähe) und evtl. zum Preis? #h


----------



## Pikepauly (12. November 2007)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

Tolles Boot!
Glückwunsch!


----------



## Fxxxxx (13. November 2007)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

Schönes Böötchen. Passen bestimmt viele Dorsche rein :q

Hoffe für dich, dass das Wetter bald besser wird - momentan ist ja fast jeden Tag Sturm + Regenschauer :v


----------



## Franz_16 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

Glückwunsch Jörg, das sieht doch mal nach nem feinen Kahn aus 



> Mit dem Anka hatte ich immer etwas Angst.



Da kenn ich noch einen |rolleyes


----------



## ollidi (13. November 2007)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*



> Da kenn ich noch einen |rolleyes


Warmduscher. :q :q


----------



## Waldemar (13. November 2007)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

Glückwunsch Jörg:m.
Brauchst Du ja auch noch nen neues Sitzbrett, dass man Dich wieder von weiten erkennt:q.
Das von der Anka wird wohl n'bischn lütt sein.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. November 2007)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

Jo Waldemar, so ist das. Son Brett kommt bestimmt wieder mit ins Boot. 
@Pilkman, ich habe das Boot über einen Kumpel der in Leezen eine Bootsbaufirma hat gekauft. Wir haben das in Erfstadt bei Köln vergangenen Samstqg abgeholt. Der Händler hat auch eine Seite, zu finden unter www.sailart.de die Herstellerseite ist www.marine.cz
Die Alus werden in Canada gefertigt und in Tschechien zusammengesetzt.


----------



## Pilkman (13. November 2007)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

Hi Jörg!



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> ... ich habe das Boot über einen Kumpel der in Leezen eine Bootsbaufirma hat gekauft. ....



Bootsbauer Köhn? Der würde mir auch was sagen... #6



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> ... der Händler hat auch eine Seite, zu finden unter www.sailart.de die Herstellerseite ist www.marine.cz
> Die Alus werden in Canada gefertigt und in Tschechien zusammengesetzt.



Aha, dankeschön für die Info!

Damit sind auch meine Frage zum ungefähren Preis geklärt, der liegt ja für ein Boot dieser Größe doch im sehr stolzen Bereich... |bigeyes ... eigenartig auch, dass das Marine 15F bei den Dimensionen nur D-klassifiziert ist... |kopfkrat


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. November 2007)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*



Pilkman schrieb:


> ... eigenartig auch, dass das Marine 15F bei den Dimensionen nur D-klassifiziert ist... |kopfkrat



Nein das ist ein Fehler auf der Seite. Das 15F ist C, steht auch so auf der Plakette am Boot selber drauf. 
Jo Bootsbau Köhn ist das, die Firma hat mein Kumpel Heiko übernommen. Der ist übrigens auch Boardi mit dem Namen Schmadtko. 
Und noch mal jo, der Preis ist heftig das stimmt. Aber ich habe kein anderes Boot um die 80 Kilo gefunden das mit 20 PS motorisierbar ist und Kategorie C hat. Das Linder 440 z.B. hat D und darf nur mit 5 PS gefahren werden. Mein Motor ist aber 8 PS und Normalschaft darum wäre auch das Linder Sportsman 400 nicht gegangen das brauch nemlich schon einen Langschaft.


----------



## Pilkman (13. November 2007)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Nein das ist ein Fehler auf der Seite. Das 15F ist C, steht auch so auf der Plakette am Boot selber drauf. ...



Alles andere hätte mich auch echt gewundert... #6

Echt´n schönes Teil, Jörg! Ich wünsche weiterhin viel Freude mit der "Aluladde"... :q


----------



## leguan8 (14. November 2007)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

schönes Ding Jörg.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. April 2008)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

Moin,
gestern war es endlich so weit und mein boot hat das ertste mal salziges Wasser unterm Kiel gehabt. Ich kann nur sagen, ein super Boot, genau das richtige für mich und meine Möglichkeiten.
Hier habe ich einen kleinen Bericht geschrieben.


----------



## goeddoek (13. April 2008)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

Moin Jörg #h

Vielen Dank für den feinen Bericht und herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Boot ( falls ich nicht schon vorher gratuliert habe 

Und Petri Heil #h  Da habt ihr ja gut gefangen :m


----------



## Fehlerteufel (13. April 2008)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

Hallo jörg,
hab gerade deinen bericht gelesen und bin dabei über dein neues boot gestolpert.
ich werde mir wohl auch etwas in gleicher grössenordnung zulegen,weiß bloß noch nicht ob gfk oder alu.
ich hab mal nach informationen zu deinem boot geschaut und bin da auf preise mit abweichungen von bis zu 2000 euro gestossen.
ich hab da unter anderem anbieter aus der schweiz und polen gefunden.
das teuerste war die schweiz.
vielleicht kannst du mir ja mal nen link senden wo du deins her hast.
gruß klaus


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (13. April 2008)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Moin,
> gestern war es endlich so weit und mein boot hat das ertste mal salziges Wasser unterm Kiel gehabt. Ich kann nur sagen, ein super Boot, genau das richtige für mich und meine Möglichkeiten.
> Hier habe ich einen kleinen Bericht geschrieben.


 
na das war doch eine jungfernfahrt nach maß, hätte dir zwar auch nen silberbarren gegönnt, aber ich weiß ja das du andern den fisch mindestens genauso gönnst, wenn nicht sogar noch mehr 

hoffe auf ne baldige tour 

greetz

mirco


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. April 2008)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

Moin Klaus,
ich habe das Boot bei Köln gekauft. Hier ist das Geschäft, ist doch kein Geheimnis.  Das Boot ist etwas teurer wie die Linder Aluboote aber echt gut, zumal ich wie gesagt einen Normalschaft dranhängen kann. Beim Linder über 5 PS brauch man schon Langschaft.
Ich hatte letztes Jahr auch viel gesucht und mich letztendlich für das Geschäft bei Kölln entschieden weil er das Boot auch gerade stehen hatte. In Tschechien habe ich in Liberec von einem Bekannten fragen lassen da wäre es genau so teuer geworden.

@Mirco, geht los Alder ich bin soweit. ; Ich ruf dich mal an wenn ich Zeit und nen Platz frei habe, geht aber logischerweise immer nur kurzfristig denn auch wenn das Boot ne 6 abkann fahr ich da n icht los weist. #h
Schick mir mal deine Telefonnummer.


----------



## Fehlerteufel (13. April 2008)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

hast du das boot selber abgeholt jörg?
einen steuerstand hast du dir ja nicht dazu geholt oder,was würde denn ein vernünftiger trailer dazu kosten.
danke erstmal für die seite.
gruß klaus


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. April 2008)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

Jo, habe das Boot dort letztes Jahr im November abgeholt und nein, Steuerstand habe ich nicht und brauche ich auch nicht. Als Trailer kannst du sicher alles nehmen was 80 Kilo abkann. Bei dem Gewicht könnte theoretisch auch das Autodach gehen.


----------



## minden (13. April 2008)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

Bin mal gespannt, habe mir neben meinem Quicksilver 410SL auch ein Princecraft 430 geholt, sollte das gleiche sein wie deins...

Kommst du mit den 8PS alleine ins gleiten?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (13. April 2008)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*



minden schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, habe mir neben meinem Quicksilver 410SL auch ein Princecraft 430 geholt, sollte das gleiche sein wie deins...
> 
> Kommst du mit den 8PS alleine ins gleiten?



Ja auf jeden Fall, selbst bei Halbgas kommt das Boot schon ins gleiten. ist ja ein Gleiter.


----------



## minden (14. April 2008)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

Das hört sich sehr gut an,...danke!


----------



## Quappenqualle (14. April 2008)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Boot wünsch ich Dir jörg!! Wenn ich das gewusst hätte, hätt'n wir im ABAKUS im Februar mal drüber schnacken können... 
Mein Kumpel und ich haben nämlich auf Rügen auch noch so ne kleine alte Jolle zu liegen, die schon ein wenig in die Jahre gekommen ist und wir suchen wegen des Trailers, den wir dazu haben, ein Boot, was man zu zweit tragen kann und das sollte ja mit Deinem kein Problem sein... Aber wir haben einen 5 PS Langschafter, vielleicht kann man ja da auch ein anderes (preiswerteres.. ) haben.

Also nochmal, Glühstrumpf und immer ne Handbreit H2O unterm Po!

Liebe Grüsse
Marcel


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. April 2008)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*



Quappenqualle schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Boot wünsch ich Dir jörg!! Wenn ich das gewusst hätte, hätt'n wir im ABAKUS im Februar mal drüber schnacken können...
> Mein Kumpel und ich haben nämlich auf Rügen auch noch so ne kleine alte Jolle zu liegen, die schon ein wenig in die Jahre gekommen ist und wir suchen wegen des Trailers, den wir dazu haben, ein Boot, was man zu zweit tragen kann und das sollte ja mit Deinem kein Problem sein... Aber wir haben einen 5 PS Langschafter, vielleicht kann man ja da auch ein anderes (preiswerteres.. ) haben.
> 
> Also nochmal, Glühstrumpf und immer ne Handbreit H2O unterm Po!
> ...



Na für Langschaft ist dies Boot nicht geeignet, da müsstest du dann schon auf das Linder Sportsman 400 gehen. Das ist für Langschaft aber auch 30 Kilo schwerer.
Ich hoffe doch aber das ihr mal dies Jahr vorbei kommt in Meschendorf, Karola würde das auch gut finden. |wavey:


----------



## Quappenqualle (14. April 2008)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

Na wir werden sehen, ich werd's Denise gleich mal vorschlagen..


----------



## Nordlicht (15. April 2008)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

Alles richtig gemacht Jörg #6
Viel Spass damit #h
Was macht der Rücken ?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (15. April 2008)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

Danke der Nachfrage Andy, fit bin ich noch nicht aber es geht so, mal besser mal schlechter. Das Bootfahren hat mir jedenfalls nicht geschadet.  Hab mir ja auch einen Sitz mit Lehne installiert der tut sehr gut.


----------



## Waldemar (15. April 2008)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

na glückwunsch jörg.#6
schönes böötchen.
wirst du bestimmt viel spass aufn wasser haben.
viel schwerer als deine anka is ja das neue nicht, aber viiiie komfortabler u. die sicherheit!!!

wenns wetter besser wird komm ich auch mal wieder hoch.
vileicht schon we 25.-27.04.
und man trifft sich mal wieder


----------



## v204 (17. April 2008)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

Hallo ,Glückwunsch zu deinem Boot.
Ich habe auch so angefangen und habe jetzt mein 4 tes Boot.
Bin jetzt zufrieden und meine Fam.ist auch absolut Boot-Infiziert.
Platz,leiser Motor,und man hatt noch reserven .Denn im Hamburger Hafen ist ziemlich aufgeweühl.
Ostsee bei Wind 4 ist das auch ganz angenehm.

   |rotwerden(wollte nur mal ein wenig auf dicke Hose machen)


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (18. April 2008)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> @Mirco, geht los Alder ich bin soweit. ; Ich ruf dich mal an wenn ich Zeit und nen Platz frei habe, geht aber logischerweise immer nur kurzfristig denn auch wenn das Boot ne 6 abkann fahr ich da n icht los weist. #h
> Schick mir mal deine Telefonnummer.


 


bin ja nun durch meinen neuen job viel bei euch auf der ecke 

nummer ist raus!!

grüße

mirco


----------



## Frank (20. April 2008)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

Hi Jörg,

auch ich habe wieder auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen.
Mein Schlauchboot habe ich verkauft und auf der Bootsmesse in Berlin mir dieses neue Boot gekauft.
Jetzt noch ein Echolot dran und dann wird die Testfahrt auf der Müritz gemacht.
ich hoffe, dass ich damit ab Mai mal die Ostsee bei Fehmarn oder Rügen mit meiner Pilkangel durchpflügen kann.

Ich denke bei 4,5 Meter reicht der 25 PS Motor von Yamaha aus. Im Notfall habe ich mir noch einen kleinen Hilsmotor gekauft.
Hier die Bilder.












Jetzt ist Probefahren angesagt.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. April 2008)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

Na herzlichen Glückwunsch, das ist aber auch ein schickes Böötchen. #6


----------



## Nordlicht (20. April 2008)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

@ Frank
Fehlen aber noch die Rutenhalter, das Echolot...und das neue Auto  :q


----------



## Frank (20. April 2008)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

Hi Leute,
Die Rutenbar ist in Arbeit (aus abgelagerter Eiche), das Echolot von Humminbird ist bestellt und der Golf auf dem Bild ist das Auto vom Sohn. Mein Touran wird das schon schaffen.

Ich bin echt auf die ersten Ausfahrten gespannt, ist doch was anders als mit dem Schlauchboot.

Eine gemeinsame Angelausfahrt mit anderen Boardis kann ich mir auch gut vorstellen.

Na mal sehen!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. April 2008)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

na dann immer eine handbreit wasser unterm kiel...


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (20. April 2008)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*



esox02 schrieb:


> na dann immer eine handbreit wasser unterm kiel...


 
Dito 

wenn ich das so sehe juckt mir das ja auch in den fingern...
aber das wird wohl noch ne saison warten müssen ...

grüße

mirco


----------



## honeybee (27. April 2008)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

Nachdem ich heute meinen Binnenschein bestanden habe, sind wir gleich mal mit unserem neuen Angelmobil losgedüst :q

http://img508.*ih.us/img508/9163/img0235tn3.jpg


----------



## Nordlicht (27. April 2008)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

dann mal |schild-g und viel Vergnügen #6


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (27. April 2008)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

Herzlichern Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung und immer ne Handbreit Wasser usw...
Ist das echt euer Boot? Was ist da für ne Maschiene dran. Sieht ja aus wie ein Rennboot und n icht Angelboot.


----------



## Shez (27. April 2008)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch !!  Viel vergnügen damit !

Gruß Mario


----------



## honeybee (27. April 2008)

*AW: Ich hab auch auf dem Bootsmarkt zugeschlagen ...*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Herzlichern Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung und immer ne Handbreit Wasser usw...
> Ist das echt euer Boot? Was ist da für ne Maschiene dran. Sieht ja aus wie ein Rennboot und n icht Angelboot.



Hallo Jörg

Jo unser Boot. Letzte Woche zu Wasser gelassen. Ist ein Glastron Bowrider 166. Ist ein echter Oldi mit Baujahr 1978. Durch den offenen Bug haben auf dem Boot locker 4 Angler Platz.
5,10m x 1,90m und Dreikieler. Inkl. Fahrverdeck, das man einfach nach hinten klappt und komplettes Vollverdeck für den Trailertransport.

So sieht es mit dem Fahrverdeck aus. Seitenteile und auch das Vorderteil sowie das Heckteil lassen sich einzeln herausnehmen. Mit Verdeck läßt es sich aber unschön fahren.....
http://img442.*ih.us/img442/8633/booootqs4.jpg

Momentan ist es noch etwas untermotoriesiert mit 7,5PS:q
Normal sollte da ein 50PS ran, der sich aber nun als Totalschaden rausgestellt hat. (war vielleicht auch gut so, wenn man an die Tanksäulen schaut)

Anvisiert sind nun so 25 bis 35PS, denn wir dürfen hier eh nur max. 30kmH fahren und das auch nur auf 2 kurzen Strecken. Der Rest ist alles 12kmH

Mehr PS macht zwar mehr Spaß.....aber bei den Spritpreisen #d


----------

